# الجمع بين النقيضين محال



## makala

"ما معنى العبارة "الجمع بين النقيضين محال؟


فإذا تناقضت أسباب الخير والشر, والجمع بين النقيضين محال, قدم أسباب الخير الراجحة على المرجوحة, ولم يكن تفويت المرجوحة شرا, ودفع أسباب الشر الراجحة بالأسباب المرجوحة, ولم يكن المرجوحة شرا بالنسبة إلى ما اندفع بها من الشر الراجح.
وكذلك سنته في شرعه وأمره. فهو يقدم الخير الراجح وإن كان في ضمنه شر مرجوح. ويعطل الشر الراجح وإن فات بتعطيله خير مرجوح.

المصدر

شفاء العليل لابن القيم الجوزية


----------



## I.K.S.

هذه عبارة ذات حمولة منطقية أصولية و معناها :استحالة اجتماع النقيضين في شيء واحد ,اي يستحيل الجمع بين أسباب الخير و الشر في نفس الشيء


----------

